
Should I Take Toyota's Software Update? - ashishbharthi
http://ask.slashdot.org/story/10/02/26/1447213/Should-I-Take-Toyotas-Software-Update?from=twitter
======
lutorm
For what it's worth, my VW has had the "pushing the gas and brake
simultaneously disables the gas" functionality since 2001. It's not like this
is something new and revolutionary.

(Though that of course doesn't answer the question of whether you think
Toyota's implementation is bug free. But I'd wager that if they bricked the
ECU, you'd get a new one...)

